# Do You Think I Should Quit?



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I was just wondering if you all thought that this paticular victum has had enough?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yup, I'd say it's done!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I don't know....I thought I saw it move







.

Nice shootin'.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

hit it again, you know they are never really dead in the movies


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you opened a can of whoop ass on the can. lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

No, no! Not yet. See that little neck that connects the body to the top? That's my favorite part to shoot at and separate the two parts. Keep going.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> No, no! Not yet. See that little neck that connects the body to the top? That's my favorite part to shoot at and separate the two parts. Keep going.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> No, no! Not yet. See that little neck that connects the body to the top? That's my favorite part to shoot at and separate the two parts. Keep going.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hit her while she's still breathing


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok I will go put her out of her misery.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Gotta' keep go'n!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Get a Spatula under her and flip her out of the pan Roger-she's done. ****, you think you got your moneys worth out of that one Bud?







Flatband


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Poor old can! -- Tex


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> No, no! Not yet. See that little neck that connects the body to the top? That's my favorite part to shoot at and separate the two parts. Keep going.


[/quote]Yup, finish it off!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

For sure, shoot that sucker till it falls to the ground. No mercy against the evil can empire.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Man, I reckon that slingshot looks so clean! Great band attachment and there's something about it that looks so clean and simple, but sexy. It's like an apple store, right in your hand, without the annoying apple fanboys!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

rockslinger said:


> No, no! Not yet. See that little neck that connects the body to the top? That's my favorite part to shoot at and separate the two parts. Keep going.











[/quote]


----------

